# Do you support Fanboyism for you favorite stuff?



## cooldudie3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Fanboyism is all around us. There are many members here who fight with other people because of OSs, Mobile Phones, computers and many more.

I do not support fanboyism as everything has pros and cons and I respect other peoples' opinions.

How about you?


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 25, 2008)

I support, but don't push people into it. I'll let them give it a try, but I hate it when people want to irritate me when they keep telling a particular product is no good without understanding the technicalities behind it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 25, 2008)

Some people fight over things like OS and mobiles as if its their own company.Use the products for yourself dont force your opinion on others.What might be best for you might not be good enough for others.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

Why these threads are created by to be or wanna be fanboys or in transition confused ones ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ What?
Hell no I do not want to be a fanboy!


----------



## iMav (Dec 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> Why these threads are created by to be or wanna be fanboys or in transition confused ones ?


PWNed!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> Why these threads are created by to be or wanna be fanboys or in transition confused ones ?



You da man!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> PWNed!



+ 1
   So true !!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2008)

Big NO!


----------



## chooza (Dec 26, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Fanboyism is all around us. There are many members here who fight with other people because of OSs, Mobile Phones, computers and many more.
> 
> I do not support fanboyism as everything has pros and cons and I respect other peoples' opinions.
> 
> How about you?


Absolutely NO, but major people are in this, and if you say something against them or their product they start bombarding you.I believe in personal choice and level of comfort.Gd Thread Bro.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2008)

^Reported.
First there was a lunatic digging up old threads posting 'cool congrats employment' and now this Baba Ramdev. WTF!
Aur koi jaga nahi milti kya?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Reported @healthyLiving

he is obviously a bot


----------



## Coool (Dec 26, 2008)

No...


----------



## cyber (Feb 15, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> I support, but don't push people into it. I'll let them give it a try, but I hate it when people want to irritate me when they keep telling a particular product is no good without understanding the technicalities behind it.


i agree with this


----------



## astroutkarsh (Feb 16, 2009)

cyber said:


> i agree with this


+1


----------



## confused!! (Feb 16, 2009)

Well it seems all the people are against Fanboyism but i think when the real fight starts between products, every body who supports any particular product starts making a mockery of theother


----------

